# Can't print: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME error printing to a shared Windows printer



## tasman (Feb 1, 2006)

Printing problems / cannot print.

I got the message NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME when trying to print from Mac OSX to a shared Windows printer.

Turned out the problem is my share name for the printer under Windows had a space in it, 
e.g. "Canon MP360".

I removed the space from the Windows share name (e.g "Canon_MP360"), and deleted and re-added the printer on the Mac, and now it works great.

Couldn't find this solution (easily) on Google, so I thought I'd document it to save others the trouble.

Tas


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2006)

You might want to change the title of the thread and maybe post it in the HOW-TO section.  For a minute there, I thought you were still having this problem until I read further and realized that you were giving a tip.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 2, 2006)

This is a very good tip! You should also list your Mac settings and the Windows system software settings.


----------

